# Te molesta que te digan que eres un aprendiz?



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2011)

No se pero es el calificativo más acorde a una persona que esta en constante aprendizaje, algunas veces me lo dijeron pero no tomé la actitud que otros toman, y a ti alguna vez te han dicho que eres un aprendiz?


----------



## RedHam (Feb 17, 2011)

Ps la verdad no, ya que todos somos aprendices y se aprende algo nuevo cada dia.
!!!TODOS SOMOS IGNORANTES, PERO NO TODOS IGNORAMOS LAS MISMAS COSAS¡¡¡


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2011)

me parece muy buena esa reflexion redham!


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 19, 2011)

no recuerdo que me lo dijeran, pero la verdad no me molestaría...
me considero un artesano aprendiz a cada segundo se aprende algo........
y aprender es la base del conocimiento


----------



## kmiz (Feb 19, 2011)

Pienso que en realidad todos somos aprendices...
De todos modos, según las circunstancias, esa calificación podria ser un poco despectiva y es entonces cuando se podria uno sentir ofendido. No por el significado de la palabra sino por la intención.


----------



## Juapillo (Feb 19, 2011)

Yo soy aprendiz en toda regla: tengo mucho que aprender y poco que enseñar.
Que me lo digan me parece fenomenal; que me menosprecien por ello, no. Nadie nace aprendido.


----------



## phavlo (Feb 19, 2011)

Yo me sentiría orgulloso si alguien me lo dice, ya que me haría pensar que aun que sea me intereso en aprender algo. y no es un termino para ofenderse, todos alguna ves en la vida lo fuimos y lo vamos  a seguir siendo, por que todos los días se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## ZUNDACK (Feb 19, 2011)

No se si ya lo sabian pero casi todos lo saben o en algun momento te daras cuenta que todos somos aprendices nadie lo sabe todo hasta yo, Jamas dejamos de aprender........


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2011)

Mejor ser aprendiz que ignorante.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 20, 2011)

Es muy facil *"rasgarse las vestiduras"* y *"afirmar"* que le gusta que le digan *"aprendiz"*, mejor cito este fragmento: de algun tema, en otro foro, de otro pais, de otro planeta:



			
				Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> . . . el STK4182 y STK4172 pertenecen a la misma serie: la _*STK4102*_ . . .





			
				el forista de otro foro dijo:
			
		

> Mandrake, los dos temas hablan de cosas  diferentes, lealos bien, mire bien los esquematicos de cada tema, son  diferentes. Cada tema habla de un integrado diferente, no creo poder  reunir toda la informacion que tengo sobre los STK's en un mismo tema.



Esa no es la respuesta de "alguien" que le "gusta" que le digan "aprendiz", un aprendiz acepta los consejos o recomendaciones. Si esa es la respuesta de un aprendiz, no me imagino la reaccion si lo insultan intencionalmente.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 21, 2011)

Juapillo dijo:


> Yo soy aprendiz en toda regla: tengo mucho que aprender y poco que enseñar.
> Que me lo digan me parece fenomenal; que me menosprecien por ello, no. Nadie nace aprendido.



No creo que se uno se deba sentir menos que alguien cuando lo llaman aprendiz, es un estado mental en el que uno no vé los comentarios ajenos como ofenzas sino como enseñanzas, parte de ser un buen aprendiz es ser una persona tolerante, puntual y enemiga del zarcasmo.


----------

